# Why Do I Get Agitated When I Don't Smoke?



## ndzbnln (Apr 20, 2011)

hey all,first off im looking for real seriouse advice , before i begin i just want to say if anyone wants to bash or nag please save it for another thread.So here it goes,recently expenses are starting to get really tight.which mean's Mj has been scarce lately,im not sure if its because of anxiety or somthing but i been starting to get annoyed at minor things.After i medicate an get stoned,everything that just got on my nerves really didnt matter.Is this because of my addiction?or my self-medication to my own self-diagnosed "anxiety".I never been this annoyed before and i think im starting to be annoyed of my self being annoyed....if this makes sense?Plus im not a medical Mj patient.Im just a pot-head that smokes daily/regularly.....please and thanx
.....


dont mind the smiley's just looks thread related.....


----------



## jethead (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe you should try to get an indica dom. strain, that should help you mello out. I hope things get better for you. Take it day by day.I know growing has helped me with some of my issues by keeping me busy and the meds I grow take care of the rest. Good luck and peace, jethead


----------



## ash1yschaefer (Apr 20, 2011)

nah dawg there's nothing wrong with you. life sucks weed makes it awesome


----------



## MIway (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't really think of weed as physically addicting, but sure is psychologically. We use it to deal with the constant shoveling of BS all around us, and now that you don't have it... well, sure... I'd be a little pissy too.


----------

